# port isaac



## dysdera (Feb 22, 2013)

Car park just outside port isaac and ideal for visiting Doc Martinland

50°35.655'N, 4°49.659'W

Toilets are also at the location and the view is special.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 22, 2013)

Sadly, but not surprsingly, overnighting is not permitted here 

Cornwall Council - New Road, Port Isaac, PL29 3SB


----------



## thewildcampers (Feb 23, 2013)

we parked here overnight last summer along with another couple of vans without any probs. It wasn't til we were leaving that we noticed a car symbol with a cross through it & zzzzz's floating above it :0, we had jst been looking for the words "No Overnight Parking" I would chance it again, brilliant location


----------



## dysdera (Feb 23, 2013)

*chance it*

I think as long as you are sensible you will not be bothered. As it is perfectly legal to park overnight, just pull down the blinds and keep quiet.


----------



## jogguk (Feb 23, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> Sadly, but not surprsingly, overnighting is not permitted here
> 
> Cornwall Council - New Road, Port Isaac, PL29 3SB





Unbelievable!

John


----------



## dysdera (Feb 23, 2013)

*motorhome spaces*

Oh yes there are......hahahaha


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 23, 2013)

dysdera said:


> I think as long as you are sensible you will not be bothered. As it is perfectly legal to park overnight, just pull down the blinds and keep quiet.



No - you'll not be bothered. Just ticketed ...


----------



## Devadvo (Feb 24, 2013)

Spent the night there last week, no probs. Far too much fear of signage in this country me thinks


----------



## spigot (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think you will ticketed because you can pay for 24 hours, which costs about £4.50 if my memory is correct.


----------



## ChrisP77 (May 12, 2013)

*Port Isaac parking...*

Just spent the night in this parking place.  No problems whatsoever, also worth noting there were a lot of cars parked overnight and through the following day, none of which appeared to have paid for the parking.

Great spot :wacko:


----------



## weekender (May 13, 2013)

*Cornish Council rules*

Miserable gits!
Why can't they adopt the French attitude?
French campsites are not affected by a bit of wild camping so who is hurt by overnighting in an empty car park?
This year I am avoiding Cornwall altogether and going to do the French Aires instead!


----------

